# Grace period for tourist visa



## Anne0506 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, i would just like to know about the grace period of ten days after the tourist visa runs out. Is it true that once the extension of another month or the 2nd month of visa has already been served, no more grace period is allowed? thanks for helping me clarify this concern.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I wasn't aware there was a grace period on tourist visas, there is on employment and residency visas, but I think for tourist visas you start accruing overstay fines from day one.

For certain nationalities I think the visa can only be extended or renewed so many times.


----------



## Anne0506 (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks for your feedback...yeah, maybe that is not allowed for tourist visa.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Anne0506 said:


> Hi, i would just like to know about the grace period of ten days after the tourist visa runs out. Is it true that once the extension of another month or the 2nd month of visa has already been served, no more grace period is allowed? thanks for helping me clarify this concern.


Tourist visa for Brits i know is 30 days plus 10 days grace. There is no limitation on the amount of times you get this and it's the same for many nationalities. I know people who do visa runs to Hatta every 40 days and have done for a LONG time!! The only 'extension' you can do as a once only is the one you pay for and get without leaving the country (I can't remember what it's called).

Unless rules have changed very recently??? Maybe ask on the visa run sticky-people doing the runs are usually clued up on all the latest rules.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Welsh_lady said:


> Tourist visa for Brits i know is 30 days plus 10 days grace. There is no limitation on the amount of times you get this and it's the same for many nationalities. I know people who do visa runs to Hatta every 40 days and have done for a LONG time!! The only 'extension' you can do as a once only is the one you pay for and get without leaving the country (I can't remember what it's called).
> 
> Unless rules have changed very recently??? Maybe ask on the visa run sticky-people doing the runs are usually clued up on all the latest rules.


tourist visa is different from visit visas

Filipinos can't do visa runs


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can extend a 30 day visit visa for another 30 days but tourist visas can not be extended.


----------

